# HAYWIRE FLAT SERIES HWN80 @ JNB Vape Meet



## ettiennedj (29/3/17)

Hi Guys,

Looking for a vendor that will be present at the JNB Vape meet this Saturday that will have the above on hand. 

Appreciated!


----------



## Sir Vape (29/3/17)

Check with Cartel. @KieranD

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking for a vendor that will be present at the JNB Vape meet this Saturday that will have the above on hand.
> 
> Appreciated!



The larger vendors that will be there @ettiennedj are as follows:

*Vape Cartel*
@KieranD 

*Vape Club*
@VapeGrrl , @JakesSA 

*Vaperite*
@Vaperite South Africa 

Have tagged them for you above, but feel free to check directly with them because they wont be bringing all their stock. So maybe one of them can make a plan and bring it along for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (29/3/17)

We will bring the Haywire

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ettiennedj (29/3/17)

@KieranD , great stuff! See you there

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

